# Double Dose



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hot Tuna
Double Dose

Release Date 1978
Duration01:16:41
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Blues-Rock
Rock & Roll
Recording Location
Theater 1839, San Francisco, CA
Theatre 1389, San Francisco, CA
Wally Heider Studios, San Francisco, CA


----------

